# HP psc 1215 printer error



## francini (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a n HP psc 1215 printer and is showing "Check printer catridge error" and also showing "E" at copies. The error according to the computer is from colour cartride. The cartridge is almost new and an original HP cartridge. I tried to remove and install cartridge but in vain and printer still show Error. Can you help me solve this problem.


----------



## ISZ (Oct 14, 2008)

Try it with a different cartridge. Make sure you are using a # 28 or 57 cartridge.
Clean the contacts on the machine and on the cartridge.
This always works for me....and good luck!!


----------

